# Verschönerung eines Miniteichs



## Marlowe (15. Feb. 2008)

Moin!

Als Überbrückung bis zur in einigen Jahren stattfindenden Erweiterung meines
Teiches werde ich im Frühjahr meinen 90-Liter-Bottich "aufrüsten".

Ich möchte Holzpfähle kaufen und diese um den Bottich herum in den Rasen 
treiben (ich schreibe treiben, weil "schlagen" hält meinem Gewissen kaum stand:__ nase ).

Der Zwetschgenraum Bottich - Pfähle soll mit Erde aufgefüllt werden, aus der 
dann ganz gerne Gras und sonstige Dinge wachsen sollen, die einen natürlichen Rahmen bilden werden. Alte Folie werde ich eventuell noch in den Holz-Innenrahmen legen, damit die Erde nicht heraus quillt.

Gibt es dazu Anmerkungen, Verbesserungen oder Ideen?
In den nächsten Tagen will ich zum Baumarkt, damit ich das Holz schon mal vorrätig habe. Beim ersten auch nur annähernd wärmeren Wetter geht es los.

Mag auch mancher von den Fachleuten denken, ich hätte bessere Fragen stellen können (z.B.: "Welche Farbe bekommt ein Schlumpf, wenn man würgt?)...aber wer weiß, vielleicht kann ich noch eine geniale Idee umsetzen?


----------



## fleur (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hi Marlowe,

ich glaub, ich hab was Grundsätzliches nicht verstanden:

ist oder wird der Bottich eingegraben ???  
oder
steht der frei und die Holzpfähle sollen drumrum ????  

(vielleicht fehlt mir am Freitag abend auch einfach die Phantasie)

schönes WE
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der auch 2 Miniteiche eingegraben hat)


----------



## Marlowe (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Liebe Fleur!

Selbstverständlich ist Deine Frage absolut berechtigt!

Der Bottich soll nicht eingegraben werden.

Meinen Dank für Deine Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## hergen (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hi Marlowe 


Ich habe vieleicht noch ein Fertigteich 1000 liter müsste ich nachschauen ob der noch da ist wenn Du willst kannst du es bekommen um dein teich yu vergrössern 

mfg helge


----------



## fleur (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hi Marlowe,

o.k., also Bottich nicht eingegraben:

Ich glaube, daß der Bottich, auch mit Erde und Folie zwischen Bottich und Pfählen
*Wind und Wetter sehr ausgeliefert ist*, sprich:

im Sommer zu starke Wassererwärmung und -verdunstung 

im Winter Durchfrieren der Pflanzwurzeln und starke Eisbildung  

Meiner Meinung nach kommst du um ein kostenloses "Muckitraining" mit Spaten nicht herum.

Du kannst ja auch unter deinen Kumpels eine Wette laufen lassen,
z.B. wer als erster den Spaten zum Glühen bringt  :__ nase  

Ansonsten bin ich für Experimente immer offen, vielleicht klappt's ja an einem schattigen, windgeschützten Plätzchen

schönes WE
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der Gartenarbeit immer delegiert)

P.S. zum Thema Holz kaufen: es sollte gut witterungsbeständig sein, z.B. *Lärchenholz *(daraus werden im Alpenraum die Hütten gemacht)


----------



## Marlowe (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hallo!

@ Hergen: Vielen Dank, mein Bester! Ich bin derzeit aber auf den Bottich 
festgelegt. Dein Angebot ist klasse, kann ich leider aber somit nicht annehmen.
Übrigens: Ich sah mir eben nochmal das Bild Deines Teiches im Profil an, echt
ein super Ding!

@ fleur: Nun überlege ich aber...ich melde mich hier noch! 
           Deine Anmerkungen sind es wert, überdacht zu werden.
           Danke!


----------



## hergen (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

kein problem muss nur bescheid sagen ich arbeite ja in WHV darum ist das kein problem mit den transport


----------



## Eugen (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hallo Marlowe,

die Idee an und für sich ist nicht schlecht.
Aber :
damit es einigermaßen ausschaut,sollten ca. 30cm Erde um den Bottich herum sein.
Bedeutet, dass du ein Rondell von ca. 120 cm Durchmesser hast.
Dafür benötigst du etwa 40 Pfähle a`10 cm Durchmesser und mind 75cm Länge. Ein 100Euroschein ist da schnell weg.
Günstiger wärs mit Brettern,die du im 6- oder 8-Eck waagerecht verbaust.

@ Fleur
ob der Bottich nun eingegraben oder umbaut ist, ist egal.
Die Verdunstung oder das Einfrieren bleibt sich gleich.
Meine 5 Bottiche,die unisoliert rumstehen und als Zwischenlager von Pflanzen dienen haben im Sommer nen Wasserverlust von vll. 5cm mtl. und sind immo zur Hälfte durchgefroren.

Die Sumpfzone im Teich friert auch durch und trotzdem kommt alles im Frühjahr wieder. Sogar das __ Hechtkraut kommt damit zurecht.


----------



## Marlowe (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Wunderbare Hinweise!    

Eugen, Du bist bestimmt aus einem handwerklichen Beruf.
Berechnest sogar schon die Kosten.

Ist schon klasse, dieses Forum. Fachwissen ohne Ende. 
Was für den Einzelnen eine Banalität sein mag, ist für andere wieder Neuland.

Klasse, vielen Dank bis hierhin!

Ich werde vom Fortschreiten der Arbeit berichten.

@Hergen: Ist ja heiß, du arbeitest in WHV? Wo denn da?


----------



## hergen (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hi Marlowe


bei einen Bauunternehemen in Shortens Jens Jürgens Bauunternehemen

sind viel in Whv  auch Meine Schwester wohnt da .

Darum bin ich da Öfters in WHV


----------



## fleur (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fleur
> ob der Bottich nun eingegraben oder umbaut ist, ist egal.
> Die Verdunstung oder das Einfrieren bleibt sich gleich.
> Meine 5 Bottiche,die unisoliert rumstehen und als Zwischenlager von Pflanzen dienen haben im Sommer nen Wasserverlust von vll. 5cm mtl. und sind immo zur Hälfte durchgefroren.
> ...



Hallo Eugen,

das ist ja sehr interessant !!!!!

Im neuen Unterforum "Miniteiche" schreibst du, 
daß du deine Bottiche seit letztem Sommer betreibst.
Ebenso beschreibst du dort auch deine weitreichenden Erfahrungen.

Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich auch so schnell zu derart stringenten Ergebnissen gelangen kann ???

Im Ernst:

Wenn bei mir im Sommer ein 100 l Bottich voll Wasser auf der Terrasse steht,
ist das Wasser nach 1 Sonnentag 40-50° C warm.

Im Winter gefriert schon mal die Sumpfzone, aber nur das Wasser darin.
Das "Erdreich" und die Pflanzenwurzeln sind nicht gefroren, da die Eisschicht darüber gut isoliert.

Ich meine nur, man sollte sorgsam und mit Bedacht auf Fragen, wie z.B. die von Marlowe antworten

oder geht es dir um etwas anderes ?????

nix für ungut
Carin


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Naaa - wir wolln doch lieb zueinander sein ...  

Es kommt doch wie immer auch auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an - wir hatten im Leipziger Raum im Winter 2005/2006 teils Temperaturen von -27°C bei strammen Ostwinden im Flachland. Da friert alles zu!  Der Winter danach, 2006/2007 war dagegen, naja, recht mild ...
Genauso der Sommer - von 40°C im Schatten bei staubtrockenem Ostwind, über schwüle 27°C bis zum letzten Sommer 2007 ... reden wir lieber nicht drüber. 

Die örtlichen Temperatur-, Wind-, Luftfeuchte- und Beschattungswerte spielen bei solchen Fragen eine große Rolle - und demnach kann bei Eugen problemlos klappen, was (zB.) bei uns voll in die Hose gehen könnte.

Probierts aus! So ein Miniteich wird euch nicht gleich ruinieren ...


----------



## Marlowe (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Guten Morgen!

Mit zeitlichem Verzug von einem Jahr nimmt nun die Verkleidung des
Miniteichs Formen an. Es gibt ja immer `mal Dinge im Leben, die nicht
voher zu sehen sind, deshalb muss ein Vorhaben aber nicht aufgegeben
werden.

Heute am Mittag werde ich zum Baumarkt fahren.
Ich habe die Hinweise der mir Antwortenden natürlich eben noch 
durchgelesen, denn kein Beitrag ist umsonst.
Nochmals meinen Dank für die Mühe, ihr Lieben.

Obwohl der morgendliche Blick in den Spiegel (der mordendliche Blick)
mir dringend mitteilte "Alter, bleib daheim, so wie Du heute aussiehst"
(ich duze mich nämlich, deshalb das "Du" im Satz),:smoki
trete ich den kurzen Weg an.
Ich bin gespannt, welche Preise bei Holzpfählen auf mich warten und
ob beim Betrachten anderer Möglichkeiten vor Ort nicht auch die von
Eugen erwähnten Bretter die Alternative sind.

Selbstverständlich werde ich, als frischgebackener Wissender in Angelegen-
heiten Bilder-ins-Netz-stellen, eventuelle Aktivitäten auch bildlich dokumentieren.
Nicht gerade, wie ich beim Baumarkt an der Kasse stehe, aber doch mut-
maßliche Arbeiten durchführe.

Startet gut in den Tag, ihr Lieben, denn das Leben ist schon hart genug.


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Eugen (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Leider erst heute entdeckt 

@ Carin ( fleur )

Meine im Unterforum beschriebene "Miniteichanlage" besteht allerdings erst seit letztem Sommer.
Meine Bottiche, die in wechselnder Zahl auf der Terasse bzw. im Garten "rumstehen", existieren schon seit einigen Jahren !!!!
Das sind einfach zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Die Miniteichanlage wurde im Winter auch abgedeckt und so wie es immo ausschaut,hat das meiste den harten Frost gut überstanden.
Die Miniseerose sieht allerdings gar nicht gut aus. 

BTW:
 Carin, meine Antwort war sorgsam und mit Bedacht gewählt.
Und Erfahrung mit "Bottichen" (manche sagen Miniteiche dazu  ) habe ich -zum Leidwesen meiner Frau schon - schon jahrelang.
Als Miniteiche bezeichne ich meine Badewanne,meine 3 Seerosenbecken und eben die "Miniteichanlage", die aus div. Wannen besteht, welche wiederum mit unterschiedlichem Substrat und Wasser bestückt sind.
Bottiche sind für mich diese schwarzen Mörtelkübel bzw -wannen,welche in div. Größen und Formen im Sommer unsere Terasse bevölkern.
(Was für ein Akt,die zum TT 2008 wegzupacken und Platz für die Gäste zu schaffen.  lol )


----------



## Marlowe (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Eben komme ich aus dem Garten.

Der Miniteich ist grob fertig, das heißt, dass ich den Bottich ca. 15 cm in
die Erde verfrachtete und die Umrandung samt erdigem Innenleben
beendete.

Hinter dem -nun darf ich es bald Miniteich nennen- Bottich innerhalb der Holzumrandung wird irgendeine Wald- und Wiesenpflanze etwas höheren
Wuchses etabliert.
Davor und an der Seite, noch alles innerhalb der Holzumrahmung, wird Gras
sprießen und den unschönen Rand des Bottichs überdecken, so dass nichts
mehr von ihm sichtbar ist.
In den Bottich selber möchte ich gern __ Rohrkolben stellen. Im Topf belassen,
soll er pflegeleicht und leicht entnehmbar sein, wenn ich im nächsten Frühjahr
das Wasser wechseln muss.

Was sagt ihr? Gibt es Ideen und/oder Verbesserungen?

Zu den Kosten:
Der 90-Liter-Bottich war im Baumarkt vor einem Jahr als Maurerkübel für glaube ich ca. 7 Euro zu bekommen, die Holzumrahmung kostete heute gesamt
nicht `mal 18 Euro.
Erde hatte ich eh.....

Anbei die Photos. Bitte keinen schmutzigen Bemerkungen über den Zustand
des Rasens drumherum etc., denn das ist zwecklos!:smoki
Ganz nebenbei: In einigen Jahren wird dieser Bereich sowieso ein einziger Teich sein, da lohnt sich jetzt der Aufwand für die Rasenpflege nicht mehr.

Herzlichst,

Euer Marlowe


----------



## Marlowe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Guten Morgen!

Noch eine halbe Woche Urlaub, am Ostermontag darf ich bereits
wieder tät(l)ig(ich) werden.

Ein wenig Zeit habe ich aber, bevor die Übermüdungsphasen rege Tätigkeiten
im Hobbysektor unterbinden.

Ich setze vor drei Tagen zwei Töpfe mit Pflanzen in den Miniteich: __ Rohrkolben und __ Blumenbinse. In jeden Topf drückte ich jeweils zwei Düngekugeln, da das frisch eingefüllte Wasser m.E. noch nicht genug Düngestoffe enthält. 
Bereits jetzt ist der Rohrkolben kurz vor dem Erreichen der Wasseroberfläche.
Photos gibt es wieder dann, wenn ein sichtbarer Unterschied zu den Bildern
direkt nach Fertigstellung vorhanden ist (siehe Beitrag/Bilder oben).



Wunderbar, dass den Pflanzen immer mehr bei steigenden Temperaturen
fast beim Wachstum zugeschaut werden kann.

Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

 Ohja, und wenn Du uns dann erst Deine Algenzucht präsentierst!

Liebster Marlowe,

was hast Du denn in den Töpfen sonst noch drin ausser Pflanzen und Dünger? Womöglich noch Teicherde?


----------



## Marlowe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Mein liebes Elschen!

Sei bedankt für den Hinweis, der voll und ganz angekommen ist.

Ich setzte zwei kleine Töpfe ein, die vermutlich Teicherde enthalten.
Nun bange ich ob der Algen, mh.

Meine einzige Beruhigung ist jetzt noch, dass die Töpfe aus dem 90L-Bottich
entnehmbar sind und zudem kein Bodengrund den Bottich schmückt.

Keine Erfahrung mit der Angelegenheit Miniteich, hoffentlich keine Algen!
Wenn Algen, dann hoffentlich leicht entfernbar (wegen der geringen Größe
des Wasserbehälters).

Mit sorgenvollem Gruß,

Marlowe (der Erwartende)


----------



## Trautchen (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*


Welch´eine Liebe zwischen den Forianern, da muß ich gleichsam meinen Teil beitragen. 

Sieht gut aus Sir! Wegen der Algen kannst Du übrigens ganz beruhigt sein, die warten schon mit Sicherheit auf Dich.

Aber kein Problem, die glibberst Du locker raus.  irgendwann ist es ja auch vorbei.
Elsebelse hat es im Prinzip schon auf den Punkt gebracht.

Aber zwei kleine Töpfchen , da geht doch noch mehr gell?
Miniteich braucht doch nicht auch Minibepflanzung, oder?


----------



## Marlowe (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Trautchen, Du meine liebe Anke!


Mehr Bepflanzung geht, da gibt es keinen Zweifel.

Meine Sorge ist nur die, dass eventuell die eine der anderen Pflanze das
Licht nähme.
Noch sind es kleine Töpfchen, noch nur kleine Sprößlinge, NOCH!:smoki



Ich überdenke aber in der Tat, ob nicht im Vordergrund innerhalb des 
Wasserbereichs noch eine kleinwüchsige Art wachsen sollte.

Meinen Dank für den Denkansatz, meine Trautchen!

Herzlichst,

Sir Marlowe


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Hallo Marlowe.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einigen Unterwasserpflanzen eine neue Heimat im Miniteich geben. 
Sie sorgen für klares Wasser und beschatten auch nichts - wobei ein wenig Schattenwurf sooo schlimm nicht ist.


----------



## Marlowe (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Verschönerung eines Miniteichs*

Liebe Annett!


Bereits erledigt, denn es schmücken einige noch zaghafte __ Wasserpest 
das Territorium.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass die nächsten zwei Monate vergehen.
Schon jetzt aber gibt es des kleinen Wassergärtners Freude, denn
die zarte Grünpflanze des __ Rohrkolben hat bereits die Wasseroberfläche 
durchstoßen.
Für mich ist das immer wieder ein Wunder -nicht lachen- wie die Wasserpflanzen und Pflanzen allgemein rasend schnell wachsen.



Lieben Gruß,

der noch urlaubende


Marlowe


----------

